# Superman Logo mit F erstellen



## desaster87 (18. März 2008)

Ich wollte ein Superman Logo mit einem F erstellen, weiß allerdings leider nicht wie ich das anstellen soll. Möchte das fertige Werk dann auf ein T-Shirt drucken lassen. 
Könnte mir einer von euch vll. bei meinem Anliegen behilflich sein?


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. März 2008)

Welche Grafikprogramme besitzt du denn?

Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. März 2008)

Bevor wir die Antwort kennen, vielleicht schon mal ein paar Informationen vorab:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/typografie/71944-superman-font.html

Grüße

Philip

/edit

Merkwürdigerweise wird in diesem Thread auch nach einem 'F' gefragt - die Ferdinands und Friedberts unter uns wollen anscheinend unbedingt ein Superman-Logo haben.


----------



## desaster87 (18. März 2008)

ich benutze photoshop cs 3.0

/ edit: hihi ich heiße aber fatih, ist ein türkischer name


----------



## desaster87 (20. März 2008)

kann mir denn keiner von euch helfen


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Hi,

hast du auch den Illustrator? Damit ging es glaub ich einfacher... 

Und ich hab da gerade bei google was gefunden. http://www.desipagal.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/foolmen_indian_superman.jpg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. März 2008)

Hi Fatih,

Philip hat Dir doch schon eine gut nachvollziehbare Anleitung gepostet.
An welchen Punkten kommst Du nicht weiter? Ein "kann mir denn keiner von euch helfen"
hilft uns dabei nur bedingt weiter - also schreib uns, was Du bereits gemacht hast und bei
welchem Arbeitsschritt Du die Probleme bekommst.

Darüber hinaus möchte ich Dich noch an die Netiquette, vor allem den Punkt mit der Groß-
und Kleinschreibung erinnert. Es wäre schön, wenn Du diese einhalten würdest. Danke. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## desaster87 (20. März 2008)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hi Fatih,
> 
> Philip hat Dir doch schon eine gut nachvollziehbare Anleitung gepostet.
> An welchen Punkten kommst Du nicht weiter? Ein "kann mir denn keiner von euch helfen"
> ...


Um ehrlich zu sein komme ich gar nicht weiter. Weiß nicht welche Schrifart ich verwenden soll, wie ich dieses Dreieck mache und die Anleitung hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter. Ich muss auch zum Bedauern sagen, dass ich ein totaler Neuling in Sachen PSP bin  Könnte mir vll. einer eine genaue Anleitung schreiben oder so?


----------



## Mr Apfelkuchen (20. März 2008)

Also ich würde sagen das man das ganz easy mit Paint vorzeichnet und dann wenn du es willst nur noch Effekte mit PS einfügst, denn ich finde es bei Weitem einfacher das frei zu gestallten als das mit PS über die Funktionen zu machen^^ 

Ich hab hier mal ein Beispiel gemacht... wenn du dir das vielleicht noch mit ein bischen Grafischer Aufwertung vorstellst...




mfg Apfelkuchen


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. März 2008)

Das mit dem "Dreieck" geht eigentlich recht einfach. Du suchst dir aus dem Internet einfach eine Vorlage und zeichnest diese mit dem Polygonlasso oder dem Zeichenstift nach. Den Buchstaben kannst du dann, wie im anderen Thread beschrieben, über "Perspektivisch Verzerren" anpassen. Welche Schriftart man verwenden "muss"? Keine Ahnung. Nehme doch einfach eine Schriftart, die dir gefällt. 

Wenn du wirklich totaler Anfänger bist, würde ich dir erstmal ein paar Grundlagenschulungen empfehlen, damit du überhaupt die benötigten Werkzeuge kennst. Gucke hierfür doch einfach mal in unseren "Grafik FAQ".

Ich habe unter meinen Formen noch die Grundstruktur gefunden. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja schon weiter (siehe Anhang).



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (schnell mit der angehangenen Form gebastelt)

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Lefti (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Communitiy,

ich interessiere mich auch dafür, nur besitze ich Corel Paint Shop Pro. Ausserdem hätte ich gerne zwei Buchstaben eingearbeitet "DS", habt ihr da evtl. entsprechende Lösungen oder anhaltspunkte für mich?
Ich bekomme einfach die Verzerrung nicht hin. Finde bei meinem Programm keine perspektivische Verzerrung! Anbei meine bisherige arbeit...

Ich danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe!

gruß Lefti


----------

